# Thoughts on LMT ARs



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Seems I got a good trade and I might be getting a new LMT CQB Defender with 16" barrel. I've been away from the AR market for a while and I was just curious what my fellow preppers think of there products. I've done my resesrch and found great things along with some negative things. I like the 16" and think it will sirfice SHTF. I have additional weapons for 1500 meters on down. So range isn't an issue! I just need something reliable and somewhat short. 
CQB16


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If I could ever bring myself to buy an AR without pony on the side, I'd be pleased to own one of those! I just love Colt too much


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I've owned a couple LMT's. Both were very high quality rifles. They are the tightest fitting AR rifles I have ever owned. They were both very accurate, too. 

The tolerances were very tight...probably a little too tight. They both disliked steel case ammunition, and they were both very finicky about dust and sand (not a particularly desirable trait when your main shooting location is Utah's west desert). I sold them both during the height of the great gun scare of 2012. I made money on both of them. They held their value remarkably well.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been an AR fan for years but never could quite afford a prancing pony. I have only bought snakes and have never been disappointed.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

I was looking at a Pony along with the SR Ruger but he only has the LMT for trade. Sounds like a solid rifle.


----------

